# Spod Mix zusammenstellung?



## Mane12 (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte für meine Futterrakte einen SpodMix zusammenstellen.
Ich habe folgende Zutaten zur Verfügung:

- Mais
- Hanf
- Weizen
- Red spice Fish Boilies 
- Forelli Pellets (Forellenfutter)
- Grundfutter für Karpfen

Kann ich damit einen guten Spod Mix zusammenstellen?
Wenn ja, wie viel soll ich von jeder Zutat verwenden, um ein Kilo Mix zu bekommen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spod Mix zusammenstellung?*

hängt stark vom Gewässer ab:Boilies würde ich reintun wenn du damit fischen willst, oder zu selten zum Füttern kommst. Wozu Karpfen Grundfutter? Sieh zu dass der Hanf und Weizen ordentlich Aroma haben


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spod Mix zusammenstellung?*



Bibbelmann schrieb:


> hängt stark vom Gewässer ab:Boilies würde ich reintun wenn du damit fischen willst, oder zu selten zum Füttern kommst. Wozu Karpfen Grundfutter? Sieh zu dass der Hanf und Weizen ordentlich Aroma haben



Damit es bindet vielleicht?! |supergri


----------



## Bibbelmann (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spod Mix zusammenstellung?*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Damit es bindet vielleicht?! |supergri



Ja. Aber wozu soll es gebunden werden? Spod Mix

Mehr als einen Stöpsel auf der Rakete braucht er doch nicht- ich hab meinen Kram bisher auch ohne Grundfutterverstöpselung mit der Spod  in den Weiher gebracht.


----------



## Horneff (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spod Mix zusammenstellung?*

Bei dem Carphearter is grade ne geile serie über stick-mix.


----------



## Carras (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Spod Mix zusammenstellung?*



Mane12 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte für meine Futterrakte einen SpodMix zusammenstellen.
> Ich habe folgende Zutaten zur Verfügung:
> ...


 
Kannst Du alles für einen Spod Mix verwenden. 
Boilies würd ich ein bischen zerkleinern.
Ansonsten kannst Du das mischen wie Du willst.

als Beispiel:

50% Mais
10 % Hanf
20 % Weizen
10 % Forellipellets
10 % zerstückelte Boilies

Das Grundfutter würde ich erst später dazu tun. Und auch nur recht wenig. Es reicht, wenn der Spodmix nur ein kl. Bisschen eindickt. So daß eben kein Mais u.ä. mehr aus der Rakete fällt, bevor sie am Platz auftrifft. 
Aber wie gesagt,...nicht zu viel Grundfutter, bzw. ausreichend Wasser. Sonst verklumpt Dein Spodmix und er geht gar nicht mehr aus der Rakete raus.

Gruß

Carras


----------

